# I scratched up my case



## Mahad (Apr 22, 2017)

I know i'm at the wrong forums to be asking about computer cases but, i have this black case and it has some light scratches on it and it really triggers my OCD's i wonder if you guys can prefer me a touch up pen for it. If you could link me that would be perfect  Also the part i have scratches on is the side panel just wondering if you could prefer me a touch up pen Ty in advance


----------



## Mahad (Apr 22, 2017)

*This is the case*

The side part is scratched


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it possible to remove the side to work on it? Is it paint or plastic? It can probably be rubbed out but what you do would depend on what it's made of.


----------



## Mahad (Apr 22, 2017)

Yes it is sorry for the late reply i forgot my password and completely forgot i made this thread lol i hope you understand


----------



## Mahad (Apr 22, 2017)

The side of the case is made of steel and thats what im trying to fix


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would think the easiest fix would be to search around for matching paint and just repaint the side.


----------



## rcheli1 (May 20, 2017)

Repainting seems like the way I would go.


----------

